# Middle name for Seraphina



## ginasgemz

All right, Ladies, I know we have plenty of time (I'm working on week 12 right now) and we don't even know what we're having..I think it's another girl..I'm pretty sure in fact :) 
At any rate, we have a boy name already, and also we picked the girl name Seraphina very early on. We were worried it's a little too frilly and also about people associating it with the Affleck baby but 1, this is the name we both fell in love with right away and 2, we are not into celebs, and even if it's becoming a celeb baby name, so what, great minds think alike :) and 3, our DDs love this name as well (Princess and the Pauper Barbie movie)..
Except that we can't find a middle name that we would really, really like! We were thinking of Seraphina Kate but there are too many Kate type of names in the family already and we thought something more unique would be cool. We already have middle names Anne and Joy and also Rose-s in the family so we're trying to break away from these filler middle names..
..but since it's a long name already, I can only imagine one, or two syllable middle names at most. And there aren't a lot non-filler short names out there.

I really love Seraphina Claire but DH hates Claire. 
I love Seraphina Pearl, or Seraphina Ruby (I realllly love this one) but isn't that too over-the-top? Overly frilly and girly? Just simply too much?

I'd welcome any ideas really, even if you think there's a longer middle name that could fit. 

I am not so concerned about my other kids' names to find something that fits to theirs, our naming style has changed over the years anyway. 

Thanks so much for any ideas :)


----------



## Jomum2b-again

I know a girl called Serephina and her middle name is Carmelita i quite like Rose as a middle name =) xx


----------



## Braven05

How about Elise? Sounds nice together, I think anyways! Good luck choosing!


----------



## ginasgemz

Ahh I love Rose but so many friends and family members have used it as a middle name already..it sounds gorgeous together though!

And I love, love Elise as well...but we have a DD named Eliana so I guess that'd be too close :(


----------



## malia

Seraphina Jayne
Seraphina Fae
Seraphina Grace

I think, since it's quite a long name, that one syllable middle names go best. I think Ruby sounds a bit much, but I love Claire with it :)


----------



## Callalily

I love the name Seraphina. So feminine.

Serephina Jane
Seraphina Rose

I think you need to choose something short and with only one syllable as was mentioned above :D


----------



## CedarWood

Seraphina Annabell poped into my head but I know you are looking for shorter and less frilly so:

Seraphina Winter

Seraphina Jewel

Seraphina Emma

I like Seraphina Pearl alot as well:flower:


----------



## MUMOF5

Seraphina Grace
Seraphina Mae
Seraphina Hope
Seraphina Faith

Very pretty name btw :flower:. xx


----------



## BabyNameLover

I love name Seraphina especially the NN of Sera. It's so beautiful and I liked the suggestion of Seraphina Eliana - I love Eliana too as I know someone called this and she's beautiful and so friendly. 

Laura x


----------



## xsophiexleax

As soon as I saw it Seraphina Grace popped into my head :)
Seraphina Ruby is nice but I think the middle name should only be 1 syllable as it's quite a long name!
I think Seraphina Jade sounds quite nice too :)


----------



## Jozie

*Amelia?*
**


----------



## Amygdala

Seraphina Kim?


----------

